
Ask HN: Why Hacker News is not responsive? - mitul_45
I want to know the thinking behind it, as it won&#x27;t be much an effort to build one for this page. I guess.
======
edoceo
There is a Github you can use to open issues, specifically #96
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/96](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/96)

There are also these mobile-web alternatives:
[http://hnmob.org/](http://hnmob.org/)
[http://ihackernews.com/](http://ihackernews.com/)

You can also look at the source for HN,
[http://arclanguage.com/](http://arclanguage.com/) And some other places on
github likely; it's not easy to get that code running. Also, I'm not sure it's
easy to make the updates. Plus, Nick is very busy.

~~~
MrBra
Each of those alternatives is missing something important.

hnmob.org only formats front page while the comments pages (which can be the
hardest to read) still link to HN.

ihackernews.com does not have a search function and login seems to be not
working, also check author's own explanation at
[http://ihackernews.com/login](http://ihackernews.com/login)

In my opinion there simply doesn't exist a web or native app which works 100%
and never needs you to flip back and forth from news.combinator.com

As @kowdermeister said, it won't require much, just a couple of media queries.
I'm not a fan too of over complicated things and I like HN raw, essential
style. That sort of raw, minimal rule could also be used for a request from a
smaller width device.

~~~
edoceo
I've fixed the stuff on [http://hnmob.com/](http://hnmob.com/) so now you have
more pages which are translated into a more mobile aware format. Also added
Atom feeds for every page I could.

Still a little sloppy, I'm only hacking this code when watching TNG re-runs
(so every day ;p )

~~~
MrBra
Thanks! Btw, now domain name expired! :)

------
munimkazia
This really is a very simple site which tries to get the the job done (simple
link aggregation and self posts with basic discussions). The code and
functionality isn't state of the art, because they never really had the proper
resources to look into it. I believe that has changed recently and they are
slowly trying to bring in changes.

~~~
kowdermeister
This is a lame excuse. If I have to zoom and scroll horizontally on a mobile
screen with 1mm font size, then the user experience sucks. What resources?
Implement 2 media queries and change page width and font size? Please.

------
krapp
That the current devs are considering it after pg's retirement from the site
suggests the reason has been 'because pg considered it a waste of time.'

------
antman
I use firefox and the HN mobile addon

~~~
MrBra
Nice find thank you... but it is a bit sad that we need an extension for
this... and that it only works in Firefox.

